# charas/hash vs cronic.... first grow (pic)



## yamin (Feb 7, 2009)

hi im a first time grower... trying my hand with some kush and widow...
i live in india and have been smoking hash/charas all my life... 
the type thats grown in the Himalayas an rubbed off alive plants.... 
ive never smoked weed that gt me high or tasted good.... i gt crap weed here...
my plants r 2 months old... waiting on my HSP b4 i flower


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup. Nice plants you have there.


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice plant you got there, and welcome to riu. I have never talked to anyone from india other than ordering bongs from india.....


----------



## 420inNC (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome to RIU


----------



## yamin (Feb 8, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Very nice plant you got there, and welcome to riu. I have never talked to anyone from india other than ordering bongs from india.....


bongs???? u must b talking abt a chilum


----------



## yamin (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks every1 4 the welcome


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 8, 2009)

*Welcome....*


----------



## yamin (Feb 8, 2009)

GreenLeaf420 said:


> Hi and welcome to Rollitup.


thanks... just gt a 250 w HPS...ill post pics soon


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 8, 2009)

yamin said:


> bongs???? u must b talking abt a chilum


Sorry bro, bit India sells glass bongs, chilliums, bubblers and glass pipes. I promise you... I am a wholesaler of many types of goods and I buy from China, India, S korea and Japan...


----------



## yamin (Feb 9, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Sorry bro, bit India sells glass bongs, chilliums, bubblers and glass pipes. I promise you... I am a wholesaler of many types of goods and I buy from China, India, S korea and Japan...


well now.... i always thought that the bongs an such that i found here were gt from elsewhere..... 
do u know where i can gt a vaporizer here???


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome so glad you found this forum.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

yamin said:


> well now.... i always thought that the bongs an such that i found here were gt from elsewhere.....
> do u know where i can gt a vaporizer here???


Not sure about a vaporizor, but ya most bongs, bubblers ect ect come from India and are imported elswhere, China, USA, and many other places around the world...


----------



## yamin (Feb 11, 2009)

20 days of ph calls and i finally got a HPS kit... 250w, yellow, reflector box....
managed to separate the ballast 4m the reflector box...
growing indoors in india is hard.... way to much work.... hope its all worth it

the clones r 10 days old.... any advice???


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude, your plants are looking sweet man....


----------



## yamin (Feb 12, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Dude, your plants are looking sweet man....


thanks...
mmmmmm the HPS is going to make my room really really hot during summer....
any advice on cooling the setup???


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 12, 2009)

put a fan behind tha hps system blowing away the heat


----------



## yamin (Feb 27, 2009)

day 6 of flowering.... ive taken 3 mothers and 2 clones to the roof....

all the plants look healthy and happy

need 2 hook up a space 4 my clones... then im flowering indoors as well...


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 27, 2009)

take pics man, it would e ice to see the new setup


----------



## yamin (Mar 1, 2009)

pics.... soon
my camera on the fix....
just started setin up a cloning area..... so ill have 2 flowering areas..... a veg an a clone closet....
everythings working out....
thanks every1


----------



## mmmsticky (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome man, nice plant you got there


----------



## yamin (Mar 15, 2009)

sorry took so long....
pics


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 15, 2009)

have you tryed bhang. i tryed some in varanasi back in 2004 during a trip. that stuff really got me high out of my mind.


----------



## yamin (Mar 15, 2009)

hella yes!!!!
it was holi a few days back... festival of colors.... when the whole country is on bhang....

bhang for the ppl that dont know.... it is a paste made out of all weed plants male an female... all parts of the plant r used.... the paste is made with the help of a little milk and a lot of cane sugar.... this paste is used to make sweets, roti, lasi ( curd/yogart shake ), etc....

it was amazing.... i was drinking a sweet lasi with bhang through out the day... then at night v cut a male i had growing.... cooked it... made roti with it... i.e. whet an bhang used to make a kind of bread v eat....

it was a fun day


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 15, 2009)

I saw a lot of weed growing in the wild in the state UP in north india. there were just rows and rows of 6' plants growing along the road side in the mountains. it was cool seeing so much weed growing as it naturally would.


----------



## yamin (Mar 15, 2009)

jack tripper said:


> I saw a lot of weed growing in the wild in the state UP in north india. there were just rows and rows of 6' plants growing along the road side in the mountains. it was cool seeing so much weed growing as it naturally would.


the cops have gotten really hard now..... most of the cultivated weed has been cut over the the last few years....
but u will still find wild weed growing all over the country.... after all it is literally a weed isnt it....

by the way what is ur say comparing really well grown weed and charas???
im at 20 days of flowering... gt no trichs as yet... never seen them... never smoked weed like that.... been smoking weed and charas for the last 6 years...


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 15, 2009)

yamin said:


> the cops have gotten really hard now..... most of the cultivated weed has been cut over the the last few years....
> but u will still find wild weed growing all over the country.... after all it is literally a weed isnt it....
> 
> by the way what is ur say comparing really well grown weed and charas???
> im at 20 days of flowering... gt no trichs as yet... never seen them... never smoked weed like that.... been smoking weed and charas for the last 6 years...


 I've never smoked indian charas, the hash i've had here in the us was ok. i prefer to smoke high quality cannabis


----------

